# travel in chinese southest city---sanya city



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

What hotel is that? Nice city, btw. I believe Miss World was staged here for three times, right?


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

cosmoManila said:


> What hotel is that? Nice city, btw. I believe Miss World was staged here for three times, right?


yes! miss world compition held there, this hotel costs one night 20 usd.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful pics! 

I have a feeling the southern coast of China will become a huge charter vacation destination for Europeans in the future... 

The "new Thailand" if you will...  



oliver999 said:


> yes! miss world compition held there, this hotel costs one night 20 usd.


I'm not sure if $20 for a night is considered expensive or cheap in China - but for a Dane it's an incredible bargain...

I would love to see more pictures.. and feel free to post some information about the area too... it sure looks like a place I could see myself visiting in the near future


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hainan Island is becoming a major resort for local Chinese since it is close to home. Sanya and Haikou are the main cities on the island. I've seen some really cheap escorted tours from Hong Kong for under US$200 all inclusive but US$20 a night for hotel is just unbelievable.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

hoho, pretty nice. 
And inexpensive too!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Beautiful pics!
> 
> I have a feeling the southern coast of China will become a huge charter vacation destination for Europeans in the future...
> 
> ...


a university student first year earn 5000 usd a year in china averagely.
now more pic of sanya city.
room details
























other


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

surely someday i will go there


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Skoulikimou said:


> surely someday i will go there


visit in winter better.


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

nice pics of sanya..there is a bay called Yalong bay which is 30mins from sanya and it's a world class vacation destination. the hotels there are much better and much more expensive than those in sanya city. the cheapest is about 100usd a night and there are more than a dozen of them,all 5 star hotels. a 7star hotel is proposed as well. 

i was there this summer and it was turely amazing!!! the beaches and hotels are comparable if not better than those in Hawaii. also,u can see some china's latest missile destoryers in the bay as there is a major navy base near the hotels and it may host china's future carrier.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

winter to go sanya.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

theres no way taht hotel is 150 rmb/night. that place looks like it's 5 star. prolly closer to 1000 rmb/night


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

foadi said:


> theres no way taht hotel is 150 rmb/night. that place looks like it's 5 star. prolly closer to 1000 rmb/night


travel angency can find cheap hotel.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

mebbe i should start using yer travel agency


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

wow 
every city is changing unbelievable
Sanya city has become so beautiful now


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sanya is so pretty, and well developed kay:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hainan Island speak Cantonese,it's convenience for me to travel,my Madarin is poor!


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

that's the first time i see tourist pics from China and im very impressed.
and 20$ for night? WOW! 
i know onley one place that is cheaper than that, to sleep on the bench in the street- for free.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Where?


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

5684 said:


> Where?


You mean the bench or the $20 a night ?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tours from Hong Kong to Hainan are going for less than HKD$1000 (<USD$200) for 4-5 days with 5* hotels and airfares included, so I'm not at all surprised if good hotels are going CNY150-200 a night at all.

Doubt they speak Cantonese though. I don't think outside the Guangzhou area, Hong Kong, and Macau that Cantonese is used at all within Greater China.


----------

